# how to find bios chip on motherboard



## azar2006 (Aug 24, 2016)

Hello guys
how to find bios chip on motherboard hp g6
Motherboard No. DAOR13MB6E0
Thanks in advance
And also is it possible to explain to me how you can distinguish BIOS on the motherboard .


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi there,

Do you have the motherboard layed out? If so, would it be possible to take a photo of it and post it here?


----------



## azar2006 (Aug 24, 2016)

Thanks Dan Cooper


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi there,

In addition to finding the BIOS chip per your request, what is the exact issue of your computer may I ask?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Look for square shape and the manufacturer's name on it.


----------



## azar2006 (Aug 24, 2016)

Yes thank you Dan Cooper
Black screen with a flashing lamp button (Caps Lock)
Voltages were examined (3.3v) and (5v) it already exists


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

In picture 2 of 3, there is a small chip below the Hynix Graphics Vram, it resembles a square spider with 8 legs, that should be the BIOS chip.
I don't believe that to be the issue, as a black screen and flashing Capslock key is an indication the Motherboard needs to be replaced.
It might be as simple as baking it to refresh the solder on the graphics chip, or a voltage regulator being faulty.


----------

